# first freshener leaking amniotic fluid



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi there.
I have a VERY puzzling goat. She is a 125 lb. Boer cross goat who will be 1 yr. old in Feb.. She is also due to freshen in Feb, but has been leaking (what I think is...) amniotic fluid for the past 3 weeks or so. Her hips are loose, as they now clunk when she walks, (so do mine. lol)

Tho it seems to be a little bit painful for her, as she seems a bit stiff-legged. Her tail and backside is wet constantly as she is constantly leaking..... She has a tiny tho firm udder, and her vulva has looked like she is ready to kid, for the past 4 weeks. Her ligaments have been nearly gone for all of this time.....She is eating and drinking just fine. No temp...ligaments are VERY loose....she shows ALL of the signs of kidding, but doesn't, and shouldn't for two more weeks. Her belly has grown a bit. She LOOKS like she is pregnant with a single......She acts fine.....what the heck do I do? Anything? 
SO far, I have chosen the "wait and see...." as I HATE to interfere in nature....
But...
Here we are a month later, and she looks the same, tho her belly seems bigger. Do they produce amniotic fluid daily? (I am thinking that they must, and that she sprung a pretty big leak....) 
Is her kid or are her kids alive.. or are they long-dead at this point?) I am afraid to induce, in case there is a chance her kid/s are alive. I have NEVER seen this...Any help would be appreciated. Thank you in advance! SHe is a healthy, large doe.. one of triplets, who are just fine, and also pregnant. Thanks, guys!
I am very puzzled at this point with her.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

There isn't much to do, you may be looking at a prolapse as she kids, uterine or even bladder. Just wait and watch and keep us posted. Vicki


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I had a FF FB Boer do this, it wasn't amniotic it was urine. The 2 large kids were pushing on her bladder and she leaked urine every time she would lay down. The leakage started about 3-4 weeks pre-kidding and stopped immediately after kidding. Urine and amniotic fluid have 2 distinct and different smells. Yes, I did stick my nose next to her behind to get a good wiff of the fluid. No doubt at all, it was urine. 

Fortunately, it was just my son who walked in the barn during mid-smell, and not the mail man. My son KNOWS I am very odd, the mailman just THINKS I am.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh Boy, you are a hoot, Sully, I would love to have seen the look on your mailman had he seen you! My family KNOWS I'm odd too ansd so does half the town! Most goat people I have met tend to be on the creative side fo things, it goes with owning goats. Jennifer


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I've had goats leak urine toward the end of their pregnancy. I'd smell the fluid and see if that's what it is.


----------



## jcran (Feb 17, 2009)

Yep, she's got kids on her bladder (ain't we ALL been there!) However, I've only ever had it with does who were expecting triplets or quads. One doe actually got a bit of diaper rash and I had to wash her tuckus around the vulva to keep her clean. Good luck, I bet you just have a lot of babies in there!


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

Okay thanks guys,,, My hubby and I have been sick for more than a month, so cannot smell anything at all....I noticed this morning, that she looks QUITE BIG!  I am hoping at this point that it IS urine....am also thinking that with her size she MUST be growing a kid or two.... I will let ya know,.,.her rear end is totally stained now.... have never seen that, tho am encouraged by the belly growth! I will let ya know!


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

Fiona is a REALLY nice doeling.....have been looking forward to her kids! Thanks for giving us hope! (Had thought she would abort grpssly dead things,,,,) even tho her belly has been growing.......her rear-end is now totally wet with yellow, and her tail, too,,,,,,hoping it is NOT amniotic fluid! Thanks for the hope!


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi guys-
Here is an update. Fiona went into labor this afternoon (day 148.) She delivered a 10 pound healthy buck. We thought she was finished, as she had not been huge, and the afterbirth was coming. An hour later, she was in labor again, and I went in, and found a malpositioned kid that felt funny. (I thought it was dead, as it felt coarse and sticky. ew.) Finally got the rear legs out, and the body was ENORMOUS! And yes, it was dead. The feet and legs were quite small. FINALLY got the whole thing out...and it was HUGE! Poor Fiona! The legs and head were normal size, but on the small size. The body was all bloated and swelled up to about 5 times the normal size. It was very hard to get it out, but we finally did, and almost threwup in the process. The eyes were not fully developed, and neither were the teeth. 
Here is what I am thinking now...That maybe for whatever reason...(a hard hit, etc..) this kid died last month, which is when Fiona began leaking fluid of some sort. Her ligaments loosened,, her hips were very loose and clunking, because her body knew the kid died, and so wanted to expel it. However, because the other kid was alive and doing okay, her body did not go into full labor. Make any sense? Or am I just being REALLY imaginative?  
Anyway, after all of this, Fiona is on Banamine, and antibiotics. We are VERY happy, that after her ordeal, that she has a healthy baby to show for it. (And, she os a GREAT mom! ) 
Anyway, thanks for the help. Just wanted to let ya know what happened.


----------



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank goodness she's ok. Glad she has a kid to keep her occupied. Good for you!


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the update! Poor Fiona. Your scenario could very well be what happened. I don't think that would be that far-fatched. I'm glad you got a nice big boy out of the deal!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm glad everything turned out okay.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

I almost threw up reading it.. :ick

Glad she's doing well and has a baby to keep her company!


----------

